# Free shipping now requires $49 purchase...



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Except for books, it is just $25. Presumably because they are compact and easy to pack.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=527692

I have Prime, so don't sweat it myself....


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Not only am I Prime, my metro just got Prime Now and I've been using it every weekend instead of fighting the lines at Target for bath tissue and cat food.

They basically own me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Seems to me I've noticed a few places raising their minimum requirement for free shipping.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Vendors can still offer their own special deals. The second pic shows my wishlist, and the 11 percent price drop - so it was over $49 before the drop, and maybe the free shipping stuck.
___________________________________________________________________________________










___________________________________________________________________________________


----------

